# Wii internet problems



## Lt.MusicDude (Dec 28, 2007)

alright firstly what everyone needs to know is that my wii has connected to the internet before, i got it to search for an access point and it found the router thing(btw im not extremely savvy with all this technologicall whatsits so bear with me) and it connected and ive played a few online guitar hero matches and such but the connection is just really crappy so i wanted to improve it. i went to gamestop and managed to find that nintendo usb wifi connector and i got it thinking that it was as good as all the reviews on the internet said. so i got home and disabled my auto protect mode on my virus software (norton antivirus) and it installed and it picked up my wii on the register thing and i granted access and so on and so forth but then when i went into the connection test it gave me error code 52041 over and over again so now im going to go crazy over this thing. the computer that i connected the wifi usb thing is not the host computer for my network. its a linksys 802.11 or something like that and my computer (the one the wifi trick is on) is just part of the network. my dad's computer is the one that controls everything so im wondering if i need to just hook the wifi thing up to his computer instead of mine. i got the connection to show up in the network places list and its listed as a lan connection i think and it says its connected just fine but it hasnt recieved any packages (whatever that means). also the box said to try not to obstruct the path of the radio waves from the usb plug to the wii and there are some walls there because its in a different room. another word that i didnt know the meaning to was ad-hoc but from what ive gathered the entire network is referred to as an ad hoc network but thats all i can figure out. if u need any more info that i didnt put here just say so.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Go back and return that USB wireless adapter. It's a waste of money. The Wii already has wi-fi built right into the console.

The Wii should give a list of all the available networks within range and their relative singal strength.


----------



## killer08kenny (Apr 7, 2008)

ya my router is messed up on my wii so message me and help me or ill be screwed


----------



## Lt.MusicDude (Dec 28, 2007)

well i know the wii has the router sensor wifi whatsamajiggit and i got that to hook up to the internet but everytime i get on it only works half the time and only for a short time and there are so many error codes that it gives me. do you know anything that i could do to maybe better my connection?


----------

